

Climate chief was told glacier claims false before Copenhagen - cwan
http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/news/environment/article7009081.ece

======
gjm11
Sorry, but this is really unimpressive. "was told" means "was asked an
unspecified question about, by a journalist". I'm guessing that Pachauri gets
a _lot_ of questions from journalists that, for one reason or another, don't
merit close investigation.

~~~
jdminhbg
This is not 'unspecified':

Mr Bagla said he had informed Dr Pachauri that Graham Cogley, a professor at
Ontario Trent University and a leading glaciologist, had dismissed the 2035
date as being wrong by at least 300 years. Professor Cogley believed the IPCC
had misread the date in a 1996 report which said the glaciers could melt
significantly by 2350.

It is, however, from a journalist.

~~~
gjm11
Whoa. I totally failed to see that paragraph. Many apologies.

~~~
gjm11
I am currently on -2 for the original mistaken remark and +5 for this one,
which means I've garnered one more upvote than downvote for screwing up and
then admitting it.

I think that's wrong. Could someone please downvote one of these exactly once?
(To be more precise: if you're reading this and the total score of its parent
and great-grandparent is more than 2, please downvote one of them.)

